# Hard Drive Shortage to See Major Relief in Q1 2012



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hard Drive Shortage to See Major Relief in Q1 2012.



> *Unfortunately, that doesn't necessarily mean prices will suddenly drop to pre-flood levels. On the contrary, higher priced components and materials means HDD prices will likely rise 30-40 percent from before the floods by the end of the year. Bummer.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## richtex44 (Feb 24, 2012)

I noticed the higher prices today when I went to three computer stores and called another. There is a big scarcity of hard drives here in Patzcuaro, Michoacan, Mexico. The few available have more than doubled in price. Went to a computer repair shop where they had a Maxtor 250 G. I asked the clerk their how much but she did not know. Her boss had tried asking for approximately 50 bucks. His boss nixed it realizing that drives are scarce so they would be looking for a higher selling price, and this for a used drive!


----------



## moreland (Jan 31, 2012)

The prices are still high in Australia too, $149 for a 2TB Seagate 3.5" 7200RPM SATA 6Gb/s HDD


----------

